# Mesh for a rabbit run



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I found this online & was wondering if it would be suitable for building a home made run for our bunny
Mesh Direct (Mesh Direct) :: Wire Mesh Galvanized :: Wire Mesh 25 x 25mm Holes (1 inch x 1 inch) :: Medium-Weight 17 gauge (1.4 mm wire diameter) :: Wire Mesh 1200 mm wide x 15 metres 25x25mm hole 17 gauge


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep that will be fine to build a run with
what timber are you planning on using?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yep that will be fine to build a run with
> what timber are you planning on using?


I'm looking at timber at the moment, is there any we should avoid?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ooh send us some pics when it's done. Remember to make it do wire is attached to the inside of the run, ie the frame is on the outside. Stops them chewing the wood through then.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Right so far we've looked at 47x50 untreated softwood, which is available at the local buliders' merchants, would this be suitable?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link. I'm going to be building a enclosed cat garden soon


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would get treated timber, when i made my run i used this
Sawn Treated Softwood - Sawn Treated Timber - Timber -Building Materials - Wickes

and this is my run
http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy265/Lil_Miss_/Rabbits/IMGP3876.jpg


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i would get treated timber, when i made my run i used this
> Sawn Treated Softwood - Sawn Treated Timber - Timber -Building Materials - Wickes
> 
> and this is my run
> http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy265/Lil_Miss_/Rabbits/IMGP3876.jpg


Thankyou for those, I was a bit dubious about the untreated wood as it would be outside, but if the treated wood is safe we'll go for that
Your run has given me inspiration too (well, my hubby!)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah sawn treated is best (and its safe) but your best to coat it in wood preservative first, and them re coat it once or twice a year as you would any wood thats kept outside

i have more pictures of my run if its any use to you.
the roof opens in 4 bits and the midle sections are pinned down by dowels, which you can lift it off
its 6 x 8


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah sawn treated is best (and its safe) but your best to coat it in wood preservative first, and them re coat it once or twice a year as you would any wood thats kept outside
> 
> i have more pictures of my run if its any use to you.
> the roof opens in 4 bits and the midle sections are pinned down by dowels, which you can lift it off
> its 6 x 8


yes please, that would be very useful


----------

